# Warhammer40k ending?



## chaos6000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok so your thinking how can a galaxy of roughly 8 or 12 different races (can't remember how many exactly) go on endlessly battling it out? Well lets see lets start with Eldar. We all know that their dying out even with out people killing them all the time 
they'll die on their own! The Imperium will soon get devoured by Chaos (like it or not you know its true...UNLIMITIED DEAMONS!) 
As soon as the Tau open to a magical thing called the Warp, Necrons go mad and wake up again because of the disturbances. 
Long story short, Chaos and Nids will eventually wipe everyone out except themselves. The Nids are unlimited from the Devourer and Chaos will run out of troops but still have lovely Deamons to go around. So you have the 4 Chaos Gods. Khorn will have a major lack of lovely blood because eventually Nids will evolve into creatures that don't bleed for Tzanch their will be no change because the fight will always go on and on for Salensh, well Deamons don't really have souls and soon Nids won't then that leaves Nergle. Nergle is all about 
death and plague, so as long as his Deamons keep corrupting the land and spreading plague Nergles' just fine! Even if anyone did win Chaos would have no more warp energy to feed off! Anyway,bye bye Chaos and if Nids win then they just go on to the next lot of planets they like the look of!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Its an ambiguous game. There is no written ending. So its up to each and every individual player how it ends for them.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

It REALLY Ends with the eldar going back in the webway well flipping off the rest of ya


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> It REALLY Ends with the eldar going back in the webway well flipping off the rest of ya


Oh I agree. Totally.:biggrin:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

nope..it ends like this: (listed in order of events)
nr1: emperor dies
nr2: imperium is screwed
nr3: chaos takes over
nr4:eldar vanish into the webway
nr5:the rest fights to death till all life is eradicated and chaos , nids, necrons and orks seek other galaxy's to ruin


----------



## Doombringer 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well what will happen is: 

1. The Imperium dies.
2. The Necrons awaken fully and kill any Imperium left
3. The Eldar disappear back into the webway.
4. The Daemons go on a huge mission killing everything they see
5. Chaos are wiped out by the Necrons but Daemons don't die.
6. The Tau find the Warp and explore it, making Chaos Etherals who order the Tau to kill themselves.
7. Commander Farsight kills the Etherals and is wiped out by the Orks.
8. Orks go on a huge Waghh! trying to kill as much as possible.
9. Tyranids, Necrons and Daemons fight on for eternity.( Until someone destroys the Hive Mind at least.)


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Doombringer 1 said:


> Well what will happen is:
> 
> 1. The Imperium dies.
> 2. The Necrons awaken fully and kill any Imperium left
> ...


even more plausibel :biggrin:


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

you've all got it wrong....

1) emperor dies
2) imperium is frigged...
3) TAU wipe out EVERY OTHER RACE, and achieve TOTAL AND UTTER DOMINATION :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

*face palm* You can't truly kill orks, nids, chaos, or a number of other races. I'd like to see the Empire fail, but it's pretty much an irresolvable conflict. Orks spore when killed, genestealers can infect just about everything, chaos subsists on emotions and stuff, and the tyrannids are innumerable; it's pretty much stated there's way more than have shown up to date.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

What happens when all emotion dies. Chaos dies?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres how I see it.

Eldar may be dying but they're still in fighting form. Their technology outstrips the Imperium's and basically everyone else's. But, their numbers are severaly limited.

Things go on until the Eldar get stretched too thin and are finally overwhelmed. With their forces shattered the Thousand Sons get access to the Black Library. They use this knowledge to finally gain the upper hand over the Imperium, and despite a valiant and heroic resistance, the Adeptus Astartes and the Imperial Guard finally succumb to the forces of chaos. Chaos has taken a heavy toll; They lose a lot of good (Or bad, however you want to look at it) Space Marines in the warring, and so only their temporary demonic forces can make sporadic raids on the Materium.

With the Empire out of the way, a new WAAAAAGH is launched. The forces of Chaos repel them whenever they land on a world thats within reach, bu their limited influence over range means that the Orks sweep unchecked through the formerly human-held sectors.

The Tau take up arms against the spread out Waaaghs and Chaos, and gain a foothold. Meanwhile, the Nid problem is spreading; With everyone warring against each other, its harder to fight the prevalent thread of the Tyranid fleets. Orks start fighting against the Tyranids; Huge, bloody wars are fought between the horrible Tyranids and the ramshackle Ork forces; the Boyz and the Nids are evenly matched in numbers and strength; Each boy that dies makes new boys with his spores, and each Nid that dies is quickly replaced by reinforcements. Wars with the Nids envelop entire worlds with fighting; Eventually, however, the superior battlefield tactics of the Overmind begin overtaking the Orks.

The Tau are embroiled in a war with Chaos in the meantime, forcing back the unstoppable hordes of daemons using their high power technology and pure zeal. They can't ever actually win, however, as the forces of Chaos are limitless. They colonize new worlds with their advance and their numbers of soldiers and their increased production capabilities eventually outpace the Daemons' ability to pour into the materium, and they slowly begin to gain an upper hand despite the side warring with the Orks and Nids.

The Necrons are what seal the fate of the galaxy, however.

The Necrons begin anew their attempts to erect the obelisks that block Warp presence. more of the ominous edifices are teleported to worlds and activated; Their signal fields expand outward, preventing transit for everyone but the necrons and Nids, and preventing Deamons from appearing. Eventually the galaxy is cut off from the warp; The only species left with trans-dimensional transit is the Necrons, who do not use the Warp. The Tyranids continue to advance but much more slowly now.

Necron combat activity escalates from raids, to skirmishes, to battles, and finally to full blown war. The Tyranids and Necrons generally avoid each other; Fighting would be a waste of their time, as Necrons have no biomass to consume and Tyranids have no souls or emotions to harvest. The Orks and Tau are splintered; the Waaaagh stops dead in its tracks, and the Tau try to regroup. The oncoming Tyranid and Necron forces eventually cleanse the galaxy save a few hundred worlds which the C'tan intend to keep using. The Tyranids don't really care for the C'tans' plans however and continue gorging themselves. This incites the Necrons to open fire on the Tyranids to defend their investment, and the Tyranids respond in kind so that they can consume the rest of the galaxy and move on.

The war presses as the Necrons, which cannot be truly killed, and the Tyrnaids, who have virtually endless numbers, battle for several centuries nonstop. Eventually, enough Tyranids are killed that the Hive Mind finally calculates that the loss of such immense biomass over several hundred worlds is not a viable option, so in the sake of biomass preservation, the Tyranid fleet suddenly ups and leaves forever, leaving the Necrons to rule the galaxy's remaining population, enslaving and harvesting them for the rest of eternity.

I love a happy ending.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> What happens when all emotion dies. Chaos dies?


Bingo.

Welcom to the paradox of Chaos. The instant the Emperor dies his fight with Chaos will be over and all the deamons (and probably whats left of the traitor legions) will jump out of the warp and suck the brains out of every Human, Ork and Tau in the galaxy. The lack of emotion will weaken the big four leaving them open to the revenge of the Star Gods.

_However_ I like the Star Child theory myself. It kinda makes sense given how the Emperor was "born".


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the eldar are not dying out, they have just gone to the beach for some r&r, takes alot of effort to create a chaos god you know!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I notice a lot of people's theories have a severe lack of robot skeletons destroying everything and enslaving the galaxy.


----------



## Doombringer 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I notice a lot of people's theories have a severe lack of robot skeletons destroying everything and enslaving the galaxy.


Maybe that's because Daemons are endless, just like Tyranids?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nah, you're all wrong.

The God-Emperor endures eternally, and humanity will triumph through this hour of darkness. He shall rise from the Golden Throne and lead His people in their time of greatest crisis, and the wicked shall be cast into the shadows until the stars themselves fade. The righteousness of humanity will defeat Chaos; the stubborn zeal of the Imperial Guard will defend the Emperor's worlds from the Xenos, and the greatest champions of man will triumph over those who would see the Emperor's realm falter.

And anyone who says any different is a heretic.  *readies heavy flamer*


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Chaos is very powerful but has a massive, massive, massive weakness: its symbiotic relationship with Humanity and the Eldar. The death of either or both of these races would pretty much delete the Chaos Gods, who are ultimatelly only manifestations of the emotions of the materium. With no emotions left in large enough numbers across the galaxy they would just fade into nothing. That is the ultimate ironic statement, the last bullit point in the Chaos agenda: * Kill self.

Races that do not require the Warp are going to be the survivors: Orks will always flurrish; Nids come from another galaxy so they should be fine, and Necrons will rebuild and find new races to be worshipped by.


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

*all wrong*

sorry to say son of horus but the "god emperor" was tuned into a crippled vegitable at the hands of horus, and when u think tha in the warp there is a planet called Sicarus, which all the primarchs are now having a "holiday" ( all exept horsu cos he's dead) on could one day just drift out of the eye of terror, this would then relese all the primachs. the first person they would naturally kill your be the vegetable called the "god emperor", and he won't be able to stop them!

p.s i know i cant spell emperor so shut up!:grin:

Son of horus i dont mean any disrespect but this is my view! and i believe mine is the correct one!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Spawn of Slaneesh, around here it's cool to voice your opinion in a non threatnening way with jest as you have done so, don't feel bad about putting forward what you think and having fun with it if it bags out an army of someone don't worry it's just a game in the end. Also Welcome to Heresy good to see another Aussie on here.

P.S. In the end the Squats will conquer all!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

If the Emperor does rise straight off the throne he's gonna do some house cleaning, starting with the entire Ecclesiarchy while screaming "FFS I AM NOT A GOD!"


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Calamari said:


> If the Emperor does rise straight off the throne he's gonna do some house cleaning, starting with the entire Ecclesiarchy while screaming "FFS I AM NOT A GOD!"


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Classy as hell... I do agree...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> In the end the Squats will conquer all!


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

The races that have the biggest chance on winning the wars are Nids, Chaos and Orks of course... I'm not that sure of Necrons, let them be and they'l do fine.

All you guys are saying is true. BUT... what if the ultimate WAAAGH! actually happens? Tau, Imperials and Eldar have no chance of winning either way, they're just stalling their execution. Which sucks because I play Tau and SM... 

BUT maybe the Tau Earth caste finds a way to travel in time and manipulate everything...

BUT maybe Lion el' Johnson and Vulkan return to their legions/chapters and they conquer the galaxy... partially....

BUT maybe the Eldar find a way to lure the Tyranids to another galaxy and keep them there for a couple of million years.

AND MAYBE... the Tau and Eldar combine forces... which seems likely to me...

But maybe you should decide how it all ends...


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> BUT maybe the Eldar find a way to lure the Tyranids to another galaxy and keep them there for a couple of million years.


one brilliant idea!!


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

*lol, stem cells*

if the emperor did somehow get off the throne it would be all thanks to stem cells!
damn! unborn babies taste like kfc! =D


----------

